# Pressure Switch Failed to close



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

The small motor that is connected to the flue pipe has a rubber hose connected to the motor assembly. Remove the hose and ensure nothing is in the port on the motor assembly. it there is, try to remove it with a paper clip or small drill bit (with the power turned off). Does that motor run?


----------



## bigdogtx (Mar 8, 2011)

hvactech126 said:


> The small motor that is connected to the flue pipe has a rubber hose connected to the motor assembly. Remove the hose and ensure nothing is in the port on the motor assembly. it there is, try to remove it with a paper clip or small drill bit (with the power turned off). *Does that motor run*?


Yes that motor kicks on when I flip the switch. I will go check the rubber hose.


----------



## bigdogtx (Mar 8, 2011)

Rubber hose was clean and ran a pipe cleaner through it. Reattached and turned on gas; turned on electric. Flue fan kicked on, but still get the flashing red light for failing to close.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

not, clean the hose, but the port on the motor that the hose connects to.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

when you see the smaller fan motor running that is the stat calling in the heat the switch with the tube going to the fan is to proof of Induced Draft ..the switch closes and then the pilot,burner,supply fan should follow.for any reason the tube the switch or ID itself fail the burner will shut down..remove the tube from the fan and lightly blow into it you will hear a click could be moisture or even a bug blocking it...always check the outside tubing after heavy snow to see its clear good habit to get into...


----------



## bigdogtx (Mar 8, 2011)

biggles said:


> when you see the smaller fan motor running that is the stat calling in the heat the switch with the tube going to the fan is to proof of Induced Draft ..the switch closes and then the pilot,burner,supply fan should follow.for any reason the tube the switch or ID itself fail the burner will shut down..remove the tube from the fan and lightly blow into it you will hear a click could be moisture or even a bug blocking it...always check the outside tubing after heavy snow to see its clear good habit to get into...


This is inside the house,,,,no snow, at least not much here in Texas


----------



## bigdogtx (Mar 8, 2011)

hvactech126 said:


> not, clean the hose, but the port on the motor that the hose connects to.


Blew into both ends. Ran pipe cleaner into port on motor. It went in the length of the port. Should it have gone in farther?


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

look in the port. also check for obstructions in the flue.


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Just a few more thoughts.
Attach one end of the hose to the pressure switch and blow very gently into it.( Too hard and you'll wreck the switch) you should hear it click on & off. If you can't hear it doing that then try a paper clip to see if any debris is stuck in the port entry of the pressure switch.
Bear in mind that anything that limits the air flow through the burner and venting system can also cause that code. Restricted venting, reduced vent motor-turbine output, improperly sized venting, or poor electrical connections to the pressure switch, or even a faulty mother board.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Check for obstructions in flue pipe. Could also be a bad switch.


----------



## bigdogtx (Mar 8, 2011)

Got it fixed. Pushed a little harder in the neck and got through the obstruction. 

THANK YOU for your help!!!


----------



## sM319 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks !! Worked for me also! Saved me about $100.00 for a service call.
Really appreciate the help/advice from everyone.


----------

